# Not eating enough? + TOTW question



## jsca (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm feeding my pup Taste of the Wild lamb; it's not the puppy formula, we had an almost full bag left over from my foster. I know taste of the wild took the "all life stages" off their marketing, but they still have puppy feeding guide lines on the back. Our vet and our local pet store (which is a higher end "all natural" place with only quality foods) said this formula is fine. 

Anyways, our pup is just hitting 10 weeks old at 13lb, and per the feeding guidelines she's supposed to be getting 2-1/3 to 3-3/4 cups of food. I know these are just guidelines, but she's been eating well under 2 cups every day. 

She's playful and healthy, not at all lethargic and no bathroom issues. She eats it just fine and seems to like it, just eats a lot less than suggested. Any worry about the small food intake? And would anybody recommend I switch her to puppy formula? The calcium content isn't listed on the bag. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Dog food bags always over feed IMO. I feed TOTW salmon and my none of my dogs are over three cups a day plus some training treats. I feed based on how my dog looks, not bag recommendations.


----------

